# Explicar/contar



## Doraemon-

Últimament escolto molt el verb "explicar" no en el sentit de "ensenyar, exposar...", sinò en el sentit més bàsic de "contar" una cosa.
Per a mi "explicar un conte" o "explicar una història" significa fer una anàlisi del conte o de la història; vol dir fer entendre amb paraules clares el que no sembla evident. En canvi l'escolto cada vegada més (em sembla que només a Barcelona) simplement com "narrar" o "contar" la història. Per a mi són dues coses molt diferents.
Pel que veig al diccionari de l'IEC, no apareix recollit com a accepció. 
S'utilitza fora de Barcelona? Es pot considerar "correcte" aquest ús?


----------



## ACQM

La primera accepció del verb "explicar" del DIEC2 dóna com a exemple "explicar un conte" i "explicar una anècdota", per tant és evident que pot ser sinònim de "narrar":
1 1 v. tr. [LC] Exposar amb paraules clares, amb els desenvolupaments necessaris, amb exemples, etc., (una matèria, un text, un conte, un autor). Explicar un passatge obscur. Explicar una lliçó. Explicar una anècdota. 


Aquí, al centre de Catalunya, el verb "contar" no es fa servir, com a mínim jo no l'he sentit mai en gent d'aquí.


----------



## Dymn

Ets del Principat? T'estranya aquest ús del verb _explicar_? Crec que a Catalunya es diu _explicar _i al País Valencià _contar_, si no vaig errat.


----------



## Lurrezko

Doraemon- said:


> Últimament escolto molt el verb "explicar" no en el sentit de "ensenyar, exposar...", sinò en el sentit més bàsic de "contar" una cosa.



Últimament? És l'únic verb que em sona natural per aquí.

De fet, trobo que és un dels catalanismes més típics quan parlem castellà, a mi se m'escapa constantment:
_
- Te voy a explicar un chiste.
- No hace falta me lo expliques, creo que lo entenderé igualmente_.

Salut


----------



## ACQM

Diamant7 said:


> Ets del Principat? T'estranya aquest ús del verb _explicar_? Crec que a Catalunya es diu _explicar _i al País Valencià _contar_, si no vaig errat.



M'extranyaria l'ús del verb "contar" en català central. No dic que potser no es doni, et dic que jo no l'he sentit mai. És una d'aquelles coses que em sonen "valencianes" amb raó o sense.

Veig que en Lurrezko coincideix en mi, ell també és del Principat i parla català central.


----------



## Ssola

A l'Empordà, _recontar_.


----------



## jmx

Trobo molt interessant l'explicació que surt al final de l'entrada "contar" a l'Alcover-Moll (http://dcvb.iecat.net/). Per cert que em fa plantejar-me si els parlants nadius pronuncien de manera diferent en qualsevol registre "contar" i "comptar".


----------



## ACQM

jmx said:


> Trobo molt interessant l'explicació que surt al final de l'entrada "contar" a l'Alcover-Moll (http://dcvb.iecat.net/). Per cert que em fa plantejar-me si els parlants nadius pronuncien de manera diferent en qualsevol registre "contar" i "comptar".




Tens molta raó. Sovint, sobretot algunes formes conjugades, la "m" de "comptar" resulta en una "n" en el parlar natural poc cuidat (la "p" no la pronuncia ningú que jo hagi sentit). 

Si em paro a pensar jo hi faig diferència, però això es doble trampa, primer perquè si em paro a pensar ja no és "natural" i després perquè, si bé sóc nadiua, el català no és la meva llengua materna i tinc una certa tendència a un català més "acadèmic" o "d'escola" que els meus paisans que van aprendre el català a casa.


----------



## Doraemon-

ACQM said:


> La primera accepció del verb "explicar" del DIEC2 dóna com a exemple "explicar un conte" i "explicar una anècdota", per tant és evident que pot ser sinònim de "narrar":
> 1 1 v. tr. [LC] Exposar amb paraules clares, amb els desenvolupaments necessaris, amb exemples, etc., (una matèria, un text, un conte, un autor). Explicar un passatge obscur. Explicar una lliçó. Explicar una anècdota.
> Aquí, al centre de Catalunya, el verb "contar" no es fa servir, com a mínim jo no l'he sentit mai en gent d'aquí.



Per a mí aquesta acepció designa clarament el mateix significat que s'utilitza en castellà: exposar amb paraules clares, amb els desenvolupaments necessaris, exemples, etc., és a dir, "aclarir una cosa" i no simplement "contar/narrar". 
No veig en absolut evident per aquesta definició que pot ser sinònim de "narrar". Es pot utilitzar amb el mateix complement directe (un conte, una anècdota...), però això no vol dir que sigui el mateix. Es por narrar un conte, o es pot explicar un conte. També es pot inventar un conte, destripar un conte, escriure un conte ...
Jo diria que aquest sentit de "explicar" com "narrar" no està acceptat per l'IEC, tot i la generalització d'ús que té al principat (no a tot el principat, però no sé fins a quin punt). 
Ja sé que s'utilitza així en molts llocs, no és que _m'extranyi_. Però no tinc gens clar que sigui correcte, ni en quins llocs s'utilitza (jo diria que és propi només del català central, no del lleidatà, ni del valencià, ni de balear, ni del rossellonés).


----------



## ACQM

No veig com s'ha d'explicar una anècdota si no és contant-la (ja dic que aquesta paraula no s'usa aquí i tampoc li he sentida a cap lleidatà). Però potser acceptes una definició més clara que el dóna com a sinònim de contar:

de l'Alcover-Moll en "explicar":

3. Contar, donar a conèixer un fet. Me va explicar a borbolls les angúnies que havia sofert, Ruyra Parada 25 Què m'expliques?: es diu a un que ve a contar-nos coses importunament. Què m'esplicaran a mi?, Vilanova Obres, iv, 12.


----------



## Doraemon-

ACQM said:


> No vaig com s'ha d'explicar una anècdota si no és contant-la (ja dic que aquesta paraula no s'usa aquí i tampoc li he sentida a cap lleidatà). Però potser acceptes una definició més clara que el dóna com a sinònim de contar:
> 
> de l'Alcover-Moll en "explicar":
> 
> 3. Contar, donar a conèixer un fet. Me va explicar a borbolls les angúnies que havia sofert, Ruyra Parada 25 Què m'expliques?: es diu a un que ve a contar-nos coses importunament. Què m'esplicaran a mi?, Vilanova Obres, iv, 12.



Demana a qualsevol castellà (o valencià o balear) si és el mateix explicar que contar. No són el mateix. 
L'Alcover sí recull aquest sentit (els diccionaris recullen el que la gent diu, tot i que l'IEC encara no ho ha fet; no deu ser un ús molt antic, per tant). D'aquí la meva pregunta. No ho dieu de cap manera més que no sigui "explicar"?


----------



## ACQM

Doraemon- said:


> Últimament escolto molt el verb "explicar" no en el sentit de "ensenyar, exposar...", sinò en el sentit més bàsic de "contar" una cosa.
> Per a mi "explicar un conte" o "explicar una història" significa fer una anàlisi del conte o de la història; vol dir fer entendre amb paraules clares el que no sembla evident. En canvi l'escolto cada vegada més (em sembla que només a Barcelona) simplement com "narrar" o "contar" la història. Per a mi són dues coses molt diferents.
> Pel que veig al diccionari de l'IEC, no apareix recollit com a accepció.
> S'utilitza fora de Barcelona? Es pot considerar "correcte" aquest ús?




a) Veus malament, per al DIEC2 no són dues coses molt diferents.
b) Un diccionari molt respectable com és l'Alcover-Moll recull aquesta accepció explícitament i separada de altres accepcions del terme.
c) S'utilitza a Catalunya com ja t'hem dit. No s'utilitza en el llenguatge col·loquial cap altra paraula amb el significat de "narrar" que no sigui explicar.
d) Es pot considerar correcte perque ho diu el DIEC i l'Alcover-Moll.
e) No és un ús nou, és un ús més antic que tu i que jo i que els altres companys que ja t'han dit que SEMPRE ho han sentit així al Principat. Com d'antic és l'ús? No ho sé. L'Alcover-Moll cita una obra de 1919, per exemple.


----------



## Doraemon-

ACQM said:


> M'extranyaria l'ús del verb "contar" en català central. No dic que potser no es doni, et dic que jo no l'he sentit mai. És una d'aquelles coses que em sonen "valencianes" amb raó o sense.



Clar, al principat no hi ha contacontes, sinò "_explicacontes_", i Serrat quan deia "_conta'm mentides, ningú no les diu com tú_" deu ser que estava a la època valenciana de la seva carrera.
Tota la vida s'ha dit _contar_ al principat, tot i que ara s'hagi posat de moda això d'_explicar_. [...]


----------



## Doraemon-

ACQM said:


> a) Veus malament, per al DIEC2 no són dues coses molt diferents.
> b) Un diccionari molt respectable com és l'Alcover-Moll recull aquesta accepció explícitament i separada de altres accepcions del terme.
> c) S'utilitza a Catalunya com ja t'hem dit. No s'utilitza en el llenguatge col·loquial cap altra paraula amb el significat de "narrar" que no sigui explicar.
> d) Es pot considerar correcte perque ho diu el DIEC i l'Alcover-Moll.
> e) No és un ús nou, és un ús més antic que tu i que jo i que els altres companys que ja t'han dit que SEMPRE ho han sentit així al Principat. Com d'antic és l'ús? No ho sé. L'Alcover-Moll cita una obra de 1919, per exemple.



La definició del DIEC podria ser perfectament vàlida per al terme en castellà. I és evident que en castellà no té aquest sentit de "contar" (o "recontar"), sino de "donar explicacions", o "exposar per fer entendre". Diu clarament que és exposar amb exemples, etc., _de forma clara_.
S'utilitza a Catalunya: doncs clar. No estariem parlant d'això si no s'utilitzés.
Correcte... bé, les coses que s'utilitzen molt acaben sent correctes. L'Alcover-Moll també recull "barco". I no estic criticant el diccionari: és el que han de fer, els diccionaris.


----------



## ACQM

Per a futures cerques: "Contacontes", que és una paraula que no havia sentit mai, no apareix al DIEC ni a l'Alcover-Moll


----------



## ernest_

ACQM said:


> Per a futures cerques: "Contacontes", que és una paraula que no havia sentit mai, no apareix al DIEC ni a l'Alcover-Moll


Jo l'he llegit exactament 1 cop, i vaig pensar que era un castellanisme. (De fet el document tenia una versió en castellà que deia "cuenta cuentos".)


----------



## Lurrezko

Doraemon- said:


> Tota la vida s'ha dit _contar_ al principat, tot i que ara s'hagi posat de moda això d'_explicar_. [...]



Que *explicar* s'hagi posat ara de moda em deixa un pèl estabornit: en tinc gairebé 49 i mai no he sentit una altra cosa a la meva família i al meu entorn. Potser *contar* s'ha emprat des de sempre al Principat, però no a prop de casa meva, això segur.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Que *explicar* s'hagi posat ara de moda em deixa un pèl estabornit: en tinc gairebé 49 i mai no he sentit una altra cosa a la meva família i al meu entorn. Potser *contar* s'ha emprat des de sempre al Principat, però no a prop de casa meva, això segur.
> 
> Salut



Salut i força!

No "vos" enfadeu.

Igual al teu poble succeïx igual que al poble d'en Llach, que n'és un país petit 

El meu país és tan petit 
que quan el sol se'n va a dormir 
mai no està prou segur 
d'haver-lo vist. 
Diuen les velles sàvies 
que és per això que torna. 
Potser sí que exageren, 
tant se val!* és així com m'agrada a mi *
(la música la poseu vosaltres)


 Moltes voltes som "sords" a certes paraules perquè no entren, per la raó que siga, al nostre rotgle. Ara mateix acabe de fer un test lingüístic i m'ha situat, més o manco, al lloc on hi visc, ara. He perdut les meues "arrails" , malgrat haver marcat* dacsa* en comptes de _*panís*_ que és com diuen para aquí/ací al vostre _*blat de moro*_; i  i "_*escurar els plats*_" en comptes de "fregar-los". A voltes pensem que certes expressions nostres són universals, i  en són només de la família que resulta que és o ve de tal lloc o un iaio portà tal paraula i "s'ha" quedat a casa; d'altres el contrari. Para mi, "explicar" ha segut/sigut una cosa d'alguns del "Principat", però pertanyent a la parla col·loquial o familiar.  Com a  valencià per a mi el mot habitual, per no dir únic, és contar (contacontes l'he sentida des de que "s'inventà" la paraula, fa relativament poc de temps).

La "muletilla", molt habitual també per a ací de "m'explique?" déu de tenir alguna relació con eixe explicar del que parleu?

Bon vespre.


----------



## Lurrezko

No, no m'enfado per aquestes coses, creu-me, i tampoc prefereixo _explicar_ per sobre de _contar,_ tant me fa una com l'altra. Només passa el que dic, sense més transcesdència: que *explicar* és la paraula que he sentit des de sempre i *contar* no.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Serà per la "foto" que no t'afavorix gens... I sembla que sempre estàs enfadat .

El nostre món és allò que ens envolta, i no va més enllà de quatre o cinc "carrers" del nostre. Eixe resulta ser el nostre meravellós  "país petit"
*M'està* passat pel cap   que cada volta* us* assembleu més als valencians. Us baralleu perquè tal o qual paraula no és del vostre "poble". Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Serà per la "foto" que no t'afavorix gens... I sembla que sempre estàs enfadat .
> 
> El nostre món és allò que ens envolta, i no va més enllà de quatre o cinc "carrers" del nostre. Eixe resulta ser el nostre meravellós  "país petit"
> M'he està passat pel cap   que cada volta un assembleu més als valencians. Us baralleu perquè tal o qual paraula no és del vostre "poble". Ha, ha, ha.



Però encara no sabem d'on és en Doraemon. Sembla plenament valencià. Fins i tot fa servir "contar"!


----------



## Elessar

Trobe que en esta discussió hem aclarit que en el català de Catalunya és habitual usar el verb «explicar» no només en l’accepció d’aclarir, sinó també amb el sentit de narrar, contar. En valencià, en canvi, per a eixe darrer sentit usem el verb «contar». Per tant, podem dir que cada accepció (_explicar un conte_ i _contar un conte_) ha triomfat en un territori. Si els diccionaris de referència reflectixen les dos opcions, no veig cap motiu o argument per a sospitar de la genuïnitat de cap de les dos.

Dit això, vull aportar al tema que el Termcat recull _rondallaire_ juntament amb _contacontes_, amb la definició: «Persona que explica o llegeix en veu alta contes, rondalles i altres històries per tal de formar o entretenir l'auditori». En València la figura del contacontes infantil és coneguda.


----------

